# Re worked angel



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Hi Y'all

I enhanced my butternut angel by using my burner,Now you can see the detail much clearer
Bruce


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Much clearer Bruce, all it needed was a bit of enhancing. Nice piece of carving.


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Thanks Bob

The wood burner is a tool I haven't used much but is going to be getting a work out often from now on
. What time of day is it in KF Monday AM
Bruce


----------

